# Pros and Cons of having Imp. Guard



## vechi (Nov 5, 2009)

So I'm debating whether to get an Imp. Guard army. Is it worth it? Or are there other, better armies I should look into? Mind you I already have a CSM army in mind (Word Bearers). I want to have swarm tactics, but I already have the Tyranid codex and I'm iffy on it. 

Much appreciated


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im also looking into starting a (traitor) guard army, and one thing Ive noticed so far is how rediculously expensive they are. 50$ for every non transport vehicle they can take. Really?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

It's 'worth it' for me but I'm 'into' IG mainly because of the Vehicles, being a treadhead and all:biggrin:..so not really a good fit with your swarmy theme.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

With the ig it is not really swarm tactics. It is more of horde gunline. They can have effective cc units but they are not a cc oriented army. The thing is they are very different to what you have and will be a change. On the other hand heaps of models of any type is going to get expensive. Thats the way it is.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> On the other hand heaps of models of any type is going to get expensive. Thats the way it is.


Ha, :crazy:me...when the OP said 'is it worth it' I didn't equate that to mean in monetary terms - you are dead on when you say that collecting a Guard army gets expensive, and real quick in some cases as it's not hard to go overboard with them:biggrin:


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

pros
strong tanks
horde gunlines
cons
lack of assault troops
lack of good elite units: SM GK


----------



## vechi (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, IG can get "cheaper" if you buy a Battle Force. Expensive yes, but you get a good number of models, some vehicles, and some other goodies. It may be a good option than buying individually or in lumps of three. It sounds to me, at its most basic, that IG seems to have the whole swarm feeling of Tyranids.


----------

